
5,000 megapixel photo of night sky stitched together from 37,440 exposures - ssclafani
http://skysurvey.org/
======
nivertech
I would pay for the dataset of these 37440 unstiched images. Author - please
contact me (email in my profile).

------
mcdaid
This is really amazing, just spent a few mins trying to pick out objects.

The Andromeda galaxy, the pleiades and the Orion nebula stand out in the photo
in a very similar way to the real night sky.

~~~
malbs
yeah, Andromeda, Orion Nebula, SMC, LMC, all stand out so clearly

I'm really tempted to buy the 120"x30" print, I feel like the guy should be
compensated for this epic task. Problem is I'd then need to find a 3 meter
wall to mount the picture on!

~~~
sfrench
I just saw the 120"x30" print rolled out in front of my office a couple days
ago. I think the biggest challenge is figuring out a way to mount a rolled
print that big without stabbing it with pushpins.

------
ryanlchan
NASA's budget was cut by $241M in 2011.

Makes you wonder sometimes.

------
lutorm
Very cool. I just wish he had made it with an area-preserving projection like
the Hammer-Aitoff. Now things are distorted beyond recognition at the top and
bottom.

------
personalcompute
Really, why is there no download? Isn't that the whole idea? A flash-based
viewer thingy is nice, but absolutely no replacement for actually downloading
the entirety.

(Yes, they do provide some scaled downloads that appear to be designed for
using as a desktop background. The highest resolution is only 3000x5000
though)

~~~
danssig
He might intend to sell this and doesn't want everyone and their 2nd cousin
stealing it. Of course the flash thing doesn't prevent that either but it will
probably prevent a large percentage of the people who see it on the web site.

------
thirsteh
Might not be tech-related, but this just made my day.

